# Coming Soon...



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm excited to finally get to share the news that Daphne is going to be a big sister!!! :aktion033:


DOB: 12-2-13
9 1/2 weeks and 1 lb 7 oz today


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

daphne'smom said:


> i'm excited to finally get to share the news that daphne is going to be a big sister!!! :aktion033:
> 
> 
> Dob: 12-2-13
> 9 1/2 weeks and 1 lb 7 oz today


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Possible names my 3 year old and I are considering include:

Betsy
Vivian 
Sylvia (Sylvia)
Phoebe
Laurel 
Lovey
....I know I'm forgetting others. Lol


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations Amanda!
Oh my gosh, she is just too cute! :wub:
So happy for you!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh Velma would be cute...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how cute!!!! Of course I'm partial to Laurel. I just saw someone had an Eloise, cute too!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very cute pup!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She's adorable! Who are you getting her from? 

I'm partial to Vivie!


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks 

She is from Shinemore. And, I can't believe that I forgot to add that she is the famous miss Kimmy's half sister! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh how cute!!!! Of course I'm partial to Laurel. I just saw someone had an Eloise, cute too!



Laurel is what I wanted to name another real baby girl, but my hubby won't let me have another one of those...so I had to put it in the mix 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! How cute is she! I love Lovey!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She is beautiful!! I think Daphne and Laurel sound really nice together. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks to all!!

But u all are no help with names! As a group, you like all of them just like we do! LOL I was hoping that in these new pics today she would definitely have the look of a certain name, but I'm not sure yet... I'm hoping that I may be able to get a video of her playing!!

I also remembered 2 others we added to the list the other night:

Sally 
Trixie

Trixie made my 3 year old daughter crack up. We've been having great fun at bedtime each night discussing pros and cons of each name and trying them out. As in, "Here Trixie...Come here Trixie..." 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So happy for you! She is precious!!! Oh and I vote for Laurel too  .


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a doll. Congrats!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, can u say cuteness overload?? :wub: congrats!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I think she looks like a Betsy, you lucky people!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm getting two new baby twin girls in my childcare. There names are Avery and Elowen.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh I also really love Phoebe and Daphne together.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

She's a absolute doll. I had a long list of names when we got Addie. I thought her name was going to be Sunny, but after a day or so it didn't fit, so it ended up Addison, which btw was not even on the list. My precious little boy had four names before we settled on Jackson, also not on the list. Maybe meet her and the name will stand out. Congratulations!


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

ladodd said:


> She's a absolute doll. I had a long list of names when we got Addie. I thought her name was going to be Sunny, but after a day or so it didn't fit, so it ended up Addison, which btw was not even on the list. My precious little boy had four names before we settled on Jackson, also not on the list. Maybe meet her and the name will stand out. Congratulations!


Of course waiting would be the sensible thing to do....but I'm a geek and want to get her name monogrammed on some things, an initial Bo, etc.... LOL. And for the record, I had to name my daughter (Lila) before she was born for the same reason.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Daphne'sMom said:


> Of course waiting would be the sensible thing to do....but I'm a geek and want to get her name monogrammed on some things, an initial Bo, etc.... LOL. And for the record, I had to name my daughter (Lila) before she was born for the same reason.


That would be a "bow"


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!
She is just beautiful. I recognized her as a Shinemore puppy immediately.

I wouldn't name her Sylvia....but how about Sylvie?:innocent:


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Sylie said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> She is just beautiful. I recognized her as a Shinemore puppy immediately.
> 
> I wouldn't name her Sylvia....but how about Sylvie?:innocent:



Actually the (parenthesis) after Sylvia was supposed to say Sylvie.  Autospell got it. Full name would contain Sylvia but we would call her Sylvie. Also, with Vivian we would probably call her Vivi for short 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

A beauty! Congrats!!! Looks like Kimmy!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations, she is beautiful. I think Trixie is a cute name.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So excited for you!!! She's precious.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!! I like Betsy myself  or even Bitsy because she is teeny.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

She is so precious!!! Congratulations!! She is so bitsy so my vote is for Bitsy Betsy. But just call her Betsy. Such a sweet name.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Daphne'sMom said:


> Thanks
> 
> She is from Shinemore. And, I can't believe that I forgot to add that she is the famous miss Kimmy's half sister!
> 
> ...


Do you live in Korea? Oklahoma is listed by your name. How are you going to get this precious girl home? :blink:


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

silverhaven said:


> She is gorgeous!!! I like Betsy myself  or even Bitsy because she is teeny.



We had Bitsy on the list, too 

Lila loves the name Betsy and I must admit that I love the way she says it 

Yes, I'm in suburban Oklahoma City. She is flying here like the other Shinemore puppies on the board. I'm very confident in Lee's operation and have questioned past customers to death 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

She's so cute!!! Congratulations! So excited for more puppy pix!


----------



## mommys lil rocky boy (Jan 11, 2014)

I love the name trixy! I've had trixysrace as my email address for many years!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a cutie, congratulations!


----------

